# *New personal record*



## Diesel (Mar 8, 2005)

i dead lifted 315 10 times today, not bad right? i think my eyes were gonna pop out my head for a second thoguh lol i kinda affraid to max on those


----------



## tee (Mar 8, 2005)

315 for 10 reps is awesome. Congrats


----------



## DragonRider (Mar 8, 2005)

No, it sucks. I'm 6' and weigh 240 and juicing and I don't lift what you do naturally. 
It's a gift son. Be proud of it. Just don't be one of those guys who quits because it's so easy.


----------



## Diesel (Mar 8, 2005)

thanx guys, i love my diet, im gettin such good results


----------



## Diesel (Mar 8, 2005)

i must say , iron, zinc, DHEA, GABA, L-carnitine, L-lysine, CEE, NO2, and protien shakes is givin me some of the best gains in my life, i never new natural supplements when stacked right, can give such a boost, i also squated 380 for a 5 set im gonna max on my squats again ina month hopin for the best


----------



## ORACLE (Mar 8, 2005)

impressive especially for your age.  Keep it up bro.  Just be safe and don't overdo yourself...be confident that you can lift it...but again practice safety.


----------



## pincrusher (Mar 8, 2005)

thats a nice lift for a natural.  i juice and only can do 405 for 10 reps at 5'6" and 215lbs


----------



## DragonRider (Mar 8, 2005)

pincrusher said:
			
		

> thats a nice lift for a natural.  i juice and only can do 405 for 10 reps at 5'6" and 215lbs


You make me sick.  

After working at it for 29 years, I would love to be able to throw around that much weight. I have to juice to get over 275 on the bench.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Mar 8, 2005)

pincrusher said:
			
		

> thats a nice lift for a natural.  i juice and only can do 405 for 10 reps at 5'6" and 215lbs



last time i checked, he wasnt natty anymore....nevermind....i got the diesel's mixed up


----------



## tee (Mar 8, 2005)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> You make me sick.
> 
> After working at it for 29 years, I would love to be able to throw around that much weight. I have to juice to get over 275 on the bench.


Dontcha hate young kids!


----------



## DieselDE97 (Mar 8, 2005)

not bad man, i guess im only ahead of u cuz of our football program. i got like 395 12 times. but still for a natural too thats awesome


----------



## Diesel (Mar 9, 2005)

thanx bro yeah we just started Bigger Faster Stronger, its a pretty nice program, were getting alot stronger


----------



## DieselDE97 (Mar 9, 2005)

thats what we've been runnin for a while now and i can tell u it has awesome long term effects if u work ur ass off with it. it made my bench go from 185 to 325 in 2 1/2 years, keep it up... it also really helped my power clean get to about 285


----------



## pincrusher (Mar 9, 2005)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> You make me sick.
> 
> After working at it for 29 years, I would love to be able to throw around that much weight. I have to juice to get over 275 on the bench.


i cant help it, i love to deadlift    i was even thinking about training for a deadlift contest sometime since i love it so much. i have a goal to pull 600 by the end of the year so we shall see what happens.


----------



## Freejay (Mar 9, 2005)

Your just a crazy liftin machine Pin!!


----------

